# Most Wanted EMS Gifts?



## MMiz (Nov 24, 2013)

It's time to put together this year's Holiday Gift Guide.

What do you want this year?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Depends, what are you willing to get me?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 24, 2013)

A really warm jacket.


----------



## AeroClinician (Nov 25, 2013)

Littmann Master Cardiology Stethoscope


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 25, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> A really warm jacket.


That sounds nice. It finally dropped below 80 this week. Froze my *** off :rofl:


----------



## Mariemt (Nov 25, 2013)

AeroClinician said:


> Littmann Master Cardiology Stethoscope


 I have one due to hearing loss, best thing ever.


----------



## Mariemt (Nov 25, 2013)

MMiz said:


> It's time to put together this year's Holiday Gift Guide.
> 
> What do you want this year?


A vacation


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2013)

A good watch. So I can pretend like I'll actually read it.

And gift cards. Coffee. And more gift cards. 

Things I do not want:

Anything with a star of life
The word EMS, EMT, or Paramedic


----------



## MedicPam (Nov 25, 2013)

Headset for my iPhone that both drowns out my partner's munching habits and are comfortable on my ears.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 25, 2013)

Every whacker is going to want the leathermen raptor. 
I carry no personal gear on my body at work except my own stethoscope. 
However....
 I would never buy a raptor for myself or ask for anyone to buy it for me... 
*looks both ways*
That is not to say I would not accept one as a gift.... 
and like it....


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 25, 2013)

My husband just sent me a text about the raptor. Poor dear. I can't contribute to his squirrellyness. 

I however could use a new leatherman pouch. I have the perfect light/tool pouch and the Velcro is tired.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2013)

I want an official Red Ryder, carbine action, two-hundred shot range model air rifle.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> I want an official Red Ryder, carbine action, two-hundred shot range model air rifle.



You'll  shoot your eye out!


----------



## CFal (Nov 25, 2013)

remember, Leatherman gives half off the EMTs when you order it from them.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 25, 2013)

9D4 said:


> That sounds nice. It finally dropped below 80 this week. Froze my *** off :rofl:



It went from being in the high 80s to a high of 38 here in Texas. I'm dying.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 25, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> My husband just sent me a text about the raptor. Poor dear. I can't contribute to his squirrellyness.
> 
> I however could use a new leatherman pouch. I have the perfect light/tool pouch and the Velcro is tired.



Mine too. Best five dollars I ever spent for something for related though.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 25, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Every whacker is going to want the leathermen raptor.
> I carry no personal gear on my body at work except my own stethoscope.
> However....
> I would never buy a raptor for myself or ask for anyone to buy it for me...
> ...



I want a raptor. Looks awesome.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2013)

K-cups. And a raptor.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Nov 25, 2013)

CFal said:


> remember, Leatherman gives half off the EMTs when you order it from them.



Whaaaaaaaa?


----------



## CFal (Nov 25, 2013)

Yep, you didn't know that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2013)

9D4 said:


> That sounds nice. It finally dropped below 80 this week. Froze my *** off :rofl:



Bite me you *** lol. It got below twenty here last night.


----------



## CFal (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.leatherman.com/pro.html


----------



## Tigger (Nov 25, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Bite me you *** lol. It got below twenty here last night.



20 degrees and sustained wind at 20. And blowing snow. Made my drive from Colorado Springs to Denver with a psych patient extremely pleasant.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 25, 2013)

Tigger said:


> 20 degrees and sustained wind at 20. And blowing snow. Made my drive from Colorado Springs to Denver with a psych patient extremely pleasant.



Only thing we didn't have was too much snow. That wind is normal for us down here lol


----------



## ITBITB13 (Nov 25, 2013)

CFal said:


> Yep, you didn't know that?



Yeah, but I don't see an option to buy it directly from the site. It's just a link to other links.


----------



## CFal (Nov 25, 2013)

You have to enter your information before you can see pro pricing


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 27, 2013)

a raise??


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> a raise??



What do we do that deserves one?


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 27, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> What do we do that deserves one?



Weve been promised raises and annual bonuses for the last 3 years never that never came. 

Our revenue doubled, call volume increased almost 1k for the last two years and we still get nothing in return. 

The word is we'll get one this year :rofl:

In all honesty though If I want a EMS gift. Most definitely a Cardiology III I got to use one the other day for the first time and I loved it. I heard things I thought I would never hear. 

Non EMS related - Lobbying my spouse for a Xbox One


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 27, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> What do we do that deserves one?



We fight the ripper! Everthing a doctor does but at 60 miles per hour! Ps: freedom isent free!


----------



## CFal (Nov 27, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Weve been promised raises and annual bonuses for the last 3 years never that never came.
> 
> Our revenue doubled, call volume increased almost 1k for the last two years and we still get nothing in return.
> 
> ...



Somebody told you they loved you?


----------



## Quin (Nov 27, 2013)

More 

- UnderArmor
- Smartwool socks

Those suckers are expensive


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quin said:


> More
> 
> - UnderArmor
> - Smartwool socks
> ...



This also. I agree


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 27, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Bite me you *** lol. It got below twenty here last night.



Yeah, but that drop off from below 80 was bad. It went down immediately into the 50's and rained constantly. It was horrible. 
We're back up into the high of a low 70's, though, made it better. 



CFal said:


> remember, Leatherman gives half off the EMTs when you order it from them.


Oakley gives basically the same 
Depends on who you talk to, but some will give it to students and some won't. I tried 3 or 4 times and finally got someone that registered me. I told the first guy I was working as a stand by EMT (which was the truth) and said it didn't specify the type of agency you have to work at, but that didn't fly.
https://www.oakleysi.com/index.cfm?&CFID=2542353&CFTOKEN=28939550

On the legitimate side of this thread, for EMS the best gift I can think of would be a coffee maker. I miss my aeropress (it got left behind in a move) :/  Been having to pay $4 a cup everyday, but I can't justify the initial spending of the $100 in my mind for a decent brew rig.
Wait... Can I count that as EMS related? It's a class expense :rofl:


----------



## CFal (Nov 27, 2013)

Promotive has EMT discounts for many brands too, if anybody is interested PM me for a referral code


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 27, 2013)

CFal said:


> Promotive has EMT discounts for many brands too, if anybody is interested PM me for a referral code



As does GovX.com.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 27, 2013)

Since it's a wish list, why not ask for what we really need....


A portable teleporter so I can teleport the 500lb patient directly to the ER.  Would also cut down on response times.


----------



## MrJones (Nov 28, 2013)

CFal said:


> remember, Leatherman gives half off the EMTs when you order it from them.





CFal said:


> http://www.leatherman.com/pro.html



It is not yet possible to buy the Raptor with 50% Pro pricing. It shows on the site, and the pricing is listed, but they're not yet selling it there.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll be totally honest, I looked at the raptor, and have no desire at all to get one.  but I might get another leatherman, one that doesn't look like I am compensating for certain inadequacies.


----------



## Mariemt (Nov 28, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> I'll be totally honest, I looked at the raptor, and have no desire at all to get one.  but I might get another leatherman, one that doesn't look like I am compensating for certain inadequacies.


I'm not even in to all the latest whacker gadgets, but even I wouldn't mind one of these. The shears, ring cutter alone, and the fact no one will confuse it with theirs?  Yup.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 28, 2013)

Mariemt said:


> I'm not even in to all the latest whacker gadgets, but even I wouldn't mind one of these. The shears, ring cutter alone, and the fact no one will confuse it with theirs?  Yup.



+1. Foldable shears? Sweet! O2? Heck yeah.  A ring cutter and window breaker I'll probably never use? I'll take it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2013)

I would not take the time to clean them the first time they got bloody. It's easy with the cheap ones, they get the job done and then you can just toss them.


----------



## Mariemt (Nov 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I would not take the time to clean them the first time they got bloody. It's easy with the cheap ones, they get the job done and then you can just toss them.



I was just wondering if you could rinse them off then soak them in a disinfectant for a few minutes


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 28, 2013)

A previous EMTlife member emailed gerber to ask if the raptor was autoclave safe, it is not.


----------



## Mariemt (Nov 28, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> A previous EMTlife member emailed gerber to ask if the raptor was autoclave safe, it is not.


Eh I'd just drop them into a solution for a few minutes to get the cracks and creases.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2013)

I never heard of the raptor until I saw this thread, looked it up and bust out laughing when I saw it.



ExpatMedic0 said:


> However....
> I would never buy a raptor for myself or ask for anyone to buy it for me...
> *looks both ways*
> That is not to say I would not accept one as a gift....
> and like it....


But the sentiment ^ is the same lol

But seriously as far as "whacker" gear goes I'd actually kind of like a trigger style one handed bp cuff. I'm always fumbling around with the regular standard two tubes for guage and pump models, and I've seen our fire guys with the single styles, but unfortunately I havent had the chance to ask them what model/brand it is.

Oh and cant forget the Littman Cardiology III to go with it hahaha


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> But seriously as far as "whacker" gear goes I'd actually kind of like a trigger style one handed bp cuff. I'm always fumbling around with the regular standard two tubes for guage and pump models, and I've seen our fire guys with the single styles, but unfortunately I havent had the chance to ask them what model/brand it is.
> 
> Oh and cant forget the Littman Cardiology III to ho with it hahaha



Heah.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I never heard of the raptor until I saw this thread, looked it up and bust out laughing when I saw it.
> 
> 
> But the sentiment ^ is the same lol
> ...



The majority of fire departments here have the trigger style BP cuffs and Littmans. I'm jealous of those.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 28, 2013)

CFal said:


> Somebody told you they loved you?



Yeah, it was pretty odd I had to listen again  



ffemt8978 said:


> Since it's a wish list, why not ask for what we really need....
> 
> 
> A portable teleporter so I can teleport the 500lb patient directly to the ER.  Would also cut down on response times.



Why didn't I think of this? Definitely top of the wish list. 



DesertEMT66 said:


> The majority of fire departments here have the trigger style BP cuffs and Littmans. I'm jealous of those.



Trigger style? so they have the bulbs to inflate and then the trigger to release the Pressure? We have those they are pretty cool


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Yeah, it was pretty odd I had to listen again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. The bulb to inflate it is connected to the gauge and the air release valve is a trigger.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Yep. The bulb to inflate it is connected to the gauge and the air release valve is a trigger.



Yeah they are really nice I like them cause it feels like I have more control on the release where as the old valves with the screw on them get tight or too loose and you either release to quickly or are struggling to release the air.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 28, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I would not take the time to clean them the first time they got bloody. It's easy with the cheap ones, they get the job done and then you can just toss them.


yeah, what he said.  

plus i've had more than my share of ER staff or coworkers "borrow" ,y trauma sheers, and they are never seen from again.  or dulled the blades on jeans or other tough materials that they don't cut any more.

I'm going to stick to my cheapies.


----------



## MrJones (Nov 29, 2013)

A Raptor isn't worth full price to me, but went it goes live on the pro site and I can get it for 50% off....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I never heard of the raptor until I saw this thread, looked it up and bust out laughing when I saw it.
> 
> 
> But the sentiment ^ is the same lol
> ...



We have them. When I  go back out to the unit from my hard post I'll PM you with the brand/model. They're awesome. I hate standard BP cuffs now.

Also have a Master Cardiology. People always ask to borrow my scope.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a one handed trigger cuff. Mine is from ADC. Worked a lot better than the crap we had on the BLS trucks.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 29, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I have a one handed trigger cuff. Mine is from ADC. Worked a lot better than the crap we had on the BLS trucks.



ADC here also, one rig I used to work on had a set that had one dial gauge with the trigger and multiple cuffs worked kinda nice.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 30, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> ADC here also, one rig I used to work on had a set that had one dial gauge with the trigger and multiple cuffs worked kinda nice.



Yeah. The system 5. We just stopped carrying them on the medic units. They never got used, and every BLS ambulance has a set. (We're moving to a smaller truck and we're eliminating unused stuff to save space.)


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Yeah. The system 5. We just stopped carrying them on the medic units. They never got used, and every BLS ambulance has a set. (We're moving to a smaller truck and we're eliminating unused stuff to save space.)



Those big Chevy 3500 are nice though! What are you guys thinking of going to?


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 30, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Those big Chevy 3500 are nice though! What are you guys thinking of going to?



Suburbans. Two have already arrived and will go in service in the next few weeks. I don't think they have the "cool factor" of the squad bodies, but they're really more practical in every way for our system. Price wise, the number people say they can buy two customized Suburbans for every one squad body. Gas mileage should be roughly twice what we get now, they're more maneuverable, and we really don't need the amount of space we have in the backs now since we cut down on carrying most of our BLS equipment.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 1, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Suburbans. Two have already arrived and will go in service in the next few weeks. I don't think they have the "cool factor" of the squad bodies, but they're really more practical in every way for our system. Price wise, the number people say they can buy two customized Suburbans for every one squad body. Gas mileage should be roughly twice what we get now, they're more maneuverable, and we really don't need the amount of space we have in the backs now since we cut down on carrying most of our BLS equipment.



Ahh I c,, so you do not transport so to speak. You drive your suburban to the BLS rig, and Medic rides the BLS truck while the other follows in the SUV. 

We used to be like that, and it saved a ton of money, but being that 2/3 of the BLS units in my area are still volunteer if they need to send a 2nd due truck a paramedic unit could be sitting on scene 20 minutes waiting for a transport truck. So it was axed for the chase MICU to be a transport truck in the event that you can transport if you really needed to.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 1, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Ahh I c,, so you do not transport so to speak. You drive your suburban to the BLS rig, and Medic rides the BLS truck while the other follows in the SUV.
> 
> We used to be like that, and it saved a ton of money, but being that 2/3 of the BLS units in my area are still volunteer if they need to send a 2nd due truck a paramedic unit could be sitting on scene 20 minutes waiting for a transport truck. So it was axed for the chase MICU to be a transport truck in the event that you can transport if you really needed to.



Well, currently we drive our enormous Chevy 3500 or F-350 with attached squad body to the scene, but yeah, you caught the gist of it. In most cases we don't follow the BLS rig to the hospital either. We have a fairly large area to cover, so the single medic will stay in district for coverage and the BLS ambulance will return the transporting medic to the truck.

Politics here are such in the current climate that there's no way we could get a transporting ambulance. All 21 fire departments here are volunteer, but most have paid staff at the station at least during the day, and many at night too. This doesn't mean we sometimes aren't stuck waiting for a volunteer driver or waiting for a second emergency however. At one point early in the system's history we had a used ambulance as the medic vehicle, but we had to remove the stretcher from the back to placate the VFDs that we weren't trying to vulture their transports.


----------

